# Hank Williams Jr. on the Weapons Ban List



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's Hank Williams Jr. on the Feinstein Weapons Ban List:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I heard walmart has stopped taking orders on Hank Williams Jr. albums until the president get's Joe Biden involved and they make an announcement.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> I heard walmart has stopped taking orders on Hank Williams Jr. albums until the president get's Joe Biden involved and they make an announcement.


 uh...did you get that information from the internet?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I heard that Hank Williams Jr. was in rehab for sniffing lighter fluid.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

campfire said:


> I heard that Hank Williams Jr. was in rehab for sniffing lighter fluid.


That he bought at a Walmart in Wyoming. o-||


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Here's Hank Williams Jr. on the Feinstein Weapons Ban List:
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Hmmmmm, All my rowdy friends are banned for guns tonight.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:
 

> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that Hank Williams Jr. was in rehab for sniffing lighter fluid.
> ...


What the...?

Hey, did any of you guys actually take the time to read Seantor Feinstein's proposal? There's 7 reloading dies on the list:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I would like to see senator Feinstein.......or anyone on this forum attempt to play a matching game with this list and a cooresponding column of pictures. I guarantee that I would miss quite a few. She doesn't have any idea what she's talking about. The list is both a joke and a pipe dream. I am suprised there wasn't any .50 caliber bans included, that is another one of her pet peeves, the evil .50 BMG that was never used in a crime anywhere. ---SS


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Dies, all dies! Completely fabricated dies!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I also heard that Senator Feinstein's list was under some pretty die-r scrutiny.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

[attachment=0:1ysut54g]dianne-feinstein-demotivational-poster-ban-guns.jpg[/attachment:1ysut54g]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> I also heard that Senator Feinstein's list was under some pretty die-r scrutiny.


that's a goodun

The list was on Fox News:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Critics of Feinstein's proposed ban who said her legislation won't amount to crap were proven wrong today.

[attachment=0:2kelsmu5]RonScottGoatEatingNewspaper.jpg[/attachment:2kelsmu5]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> Critics of Feinstein's proposed ban who said her legislation won't amount to crap were proven wrong today.
> 
> [attachment=0:2sbu1vby]RonScottGoatEatingNewspaper.jpg[/attachment:2sbu1vby]


That's a goodun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> I also heard that Senator Feinstein's list was under some pretty die-r scrutiny.


That's a goodun. :mrgreen:

This just out. Another lethal weapon is on the Feinstein list, Goob's Racoon Rub:


----------

